
Model Minority perfect for scapegoat? - ausjke
http://savepeterliang.org/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
[http://yoisthisracist.com/post/139249859093/a-new-york-
court...](http://yoisthisracist.com/post/139249859093/a-new-york-court-
finally-indicts-a-cop-for#notes)

------
ausjke
[http://modelminority.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content...](http://modelminority.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=394:legal-
implications-of-the-model-minority-myth-&catid=42:law&Itemid=56)

------
ausjke
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/frank-h-wu/peter-liang-an-
asia...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/frank-h-wu/peter-liang-an-asian-
amer_b_9225996.html)

------
ausjke
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_KC_92e-RE&app=desktop](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_KC_92e-RE&app=desktop)

